

Visualize Execution with Python - MichaelAO
http://www.pythontutor.com/visualize.html#mode=edit

======
jlansey
this is cute. I prefer the way it is implemented in LightTable (for clojure
and eventually python) where you don't actually have to click anything. The
execution is visualized as you type.

